

Windows 7 borrowed 'look' of Mac - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8358712.stm

======
pedalpete
Well, if they did try to copy the mac in design, they clearly failed.

I love my windows machine, hate my mac, but from a design perspective the mac
is prettier than Windows 7. For me, Windows still significantly trumps Mac in
usability. Nothing but keyboard shortcuts is so 1980s.

